# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  شعر شعبي حسيني

## عماد علي

(شعر شعبي) للشاعر: ALIBRAHEEMI
يحسين وعلى ذكرك
تحيَ قلوبنا الميته
تعيش بروح لكن روح
فيها أطهر النبته 
تتنفس هوا طهرك
وتتلقى معاني العز
وتسبح في نهر مجدك
من دم نحرك المحتز
دم يجري ولاتوقف
يهز عرش اللي مايهتز 
ياويل اللي ينوي يحاربه
ويسعى أن يسكته 
كم طاغوت في عصره
حاول يقطع الأشجار
اشجار الكرامه اللي
نمت من دم ابو الأحرار
لكن صار تدبيره
على قصره شظايا نار 
هذا حسين يا الظلاّم
لا تبحروا في سبته 
غضب رب السما مولاي
ينزل صاعقه على الجور
جربها يزيد وشاف
من هو الكان اهو المنصور
هيهات الظلام يعم
اذا متقابل اويا النور 
نور ارتفع يوم الطف
واعلن ربي توقيته 
يوم العاشر انتصرت
ارادة خير وازدهرت
لكن مانصرها اسكوت
انتصرت بالدما وروت
لآء احسين للظلاّم
صرخه في دهور الصمت
وهو منهاج للأحرار
ومنبر مرتفع صيته
من يتبع نهج احسين
مايعرف حياة الذل
عروج الروح في نفسه
ودون النجم ماينزل 
مثل عباس يوم الطف
أمجاد العلا تحته 
هيهات الظلم يقبل
من يصبح يوالي حسين
لو يوقع علبه الموت
لو هو واقع على البين
مادام أنهُ ماشي
على خط سيد الكونين 
مثل لكبر علي لمّا
سمع بيِّه نعى بيته 
يسترجع بعد غفوه
وسمع صوته علي الأكبر
يقله شصار يابويه
فديتك من دواعي الشر
قله يانظر عيني
منايانا بدت تظهر 
وسكنه من بعد ذبحي
بسوط الجور منبهته 
أخذ سكنه لعند صدره
وضمها وصعّد أنفاسه
يذّكر هجوم الشوم
علخيمات بفراسه
وسكنه حايره بلا راي
وهي تنظر الى راسه 
يبويه ياحبيب الروح
ليش العمد طيّحته 
الإبراهيمي – السعوديه - سيهات
حينما تتصور السبط الشهيد مره بحضن جده رسول الله ومرة يعتفر بأرض الشهاده وحينما تتصور دموع النبي مضمخة لحيته الكريمه حزنا على أنتهاك الرحمه الآلهيه

----------


## عاشقة أ*ح*م*د

مشكور اخوي على هذه الخاطرة الجميله

موفق اخي في هذا النقل بارك الله فيك...

تقبل مروري اختك عاشقة...

----------


## نور الهدى

*الله يعطيك العافية اخي ابو باسم* 

*وعساك على القوة* 


*وتسلم الايادي على النقل*

*من يتبع نهج احسين
مايعرف حياة الذل
عروج الروح في نفسه
ودون النجم ماينزل*


*تحياتي لك اخي الكريم* 

*اختك ام محمد*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أحسنت أخي عماد  على النقل
والابراهيمي قرأت له كثيرا ً ولكن هذه المرة الاولى
أقرأ له شعبي أعتدت على أن ارى له الفصيح
ماشاء الله هو مبدع في كليهما
نسأل الله له ولك التوفيق والسداد

----------


## عماد علي

عاشقة أحمد

أم محمد

شمعة تحترق

كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

> هيهات الظلم يقبل
> من يصبح يوالي حسين



*أعجبني هذا المقطع من الخاطرة*
*تسلم يد ناقلها وكاتبها*
*وان شا الله نكون كذلك*
*أن نرفض الظلم ونوالي أهل البيت (ع)*
*مشكور عزيزي على نقل هذه الخاطرة الرائعة*
*تحياتي وأشواقي*

----------


## عماد علي

كاظمي أحسائي وينك يراجل منور بطلتك في صفحتي...

----------


## همسات وله

احسنت اخي ابو باسم عالنقل الطيب 
والله يجعلنا واياك من زوار قبر ابا عبدالله الحسين 
تحياتي لك 
اختك همسات وله

----------


## عماد علي

همسات وله

كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...

----------

